# primrose and borage oil supplements for dry skin?



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I was reading my Monica Segal newsletter today and she mentioned the use of borage or primrose oils for dry skin problems where no other health problem exists. She said:

"The evidence for using borage oil in combination with fish oil is impressive. A randomized, double blind, placebo-controlled multicentre clinical trial of 12 weeks' duration was undertaken in 60 dogs with atopic dermatitis to evaluate the steroid sparing effect of essential fatty acid supplementation. Findings indicate a steroid sparing effect of essential fatty acid supplementation in canine atopic dermatitis.
In a world where double blind placebo controlled studies in dogs are hard to come by (for natural supplements), this particular study is unique. If your dog has a skin problem (this includes flakey ear flaps, cracked skin on toes, dry nose) and the vet has ruled out a primary health problem, trying borage and/or primrose oil may lead to a nice surprise.


Has anyone here tried either of these oils along with fish oils? If so, which one and at what dosages? Quinn always has ratty looking ear tips and a dry nose which actually cracked last winter. He is allergic to chicken which is well controlled by his kibble (Acana Salmon). I don't want to get into any prescription meds but would definitely consider a natural supplement.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you giving fish oil now? Vitamin E is also good for allergies. 
Fight Allergies with Vitamin E | Bastyr Center for Natural Health
Vitamin E May Lower Risk of Asthma and Allergies 12/3/00

GLA, which is the omega 6 fatty acid in borage and primrose has anti inflammatory effects. Especially when used in combination with omega 3 (fish oil.) I recently started Tessa on borage oil in addition to her fish oil as treatment for dry eye. She does better on the natural anti inflammatories than she did on the steroids. 
GLA & EPA / DHA Combination Advantageous in Dry Eye
Gamma-linolenic acid
GLA Borage Oil - GLA Benefits | Gene Smart
http://www.biosyntrx.com/dynimages/products/MetabolicChart.gif

From the supplements I've looked at, borage oil has a much higher concentration of GLA than primrose.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I give fish oil and borage. 2000mg fish oil (high EPA and DHA versions), and 1000mg borage (240mg GLA I think), 800 mg vit E (mixed tocopherols).


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I was thinking about trying this too. Not sure how Niko will do... but it's worth a shot. LisaT - what kind of fish oil do you use? Is it salmon and in capsule form? 



Tanja


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use a couple of different oils, don't know if it's all salmon:

https://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Omega-3-Mood
https://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Ultra-Omegas-DHA-EPA-500-mg-120-Softgels
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Borage-GLA-240-Gamma-Tocopherol
Twinlab Super E Complex -- 400 IU - 250 Softgels - Vitacost


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I usually buy my fish oil from walgreens with the buy one get one free deals- I always buy the double strength fish oil for higher EPA and DHA. I use the capsule form, and keep unopened bottles in the fridge. If I have a large bottle I'll keep that in the fridge as well, but smaller bottles I tend to be lazier with since giving Tessa double dose and Emma single dose the small bottles don't last long.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. Quinn is getting 2000 mg daily of fish oil blend, EPA 180 and DHA 120. It is a mix of wild salmon, anchovy, sardine and/or mackerel. I bought this at Costco. I think I will add in the borage oil alone and see how that is tolerated. Then I'll add in the Vitamin E. His allergies are really not too bad, better than this time last year. Not too much itching, a bit of dandruff over his hips, and occasional eye boogers. He really enjoys the Acana fish and his poops are excellent!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is that 180 and 120 of the 2000 mg of fish oil, or of 1000mg? That's either 15% or 30% of epa/dha, depending on your answer. Compare that to some other products, for example, the first product I posted, has 60% epa/dha. That's a huge difference. when looking at fish products, you want a high amount of epa/dha, and also want to know that it has been tested for heavy metals and pesticides - typically molecular distillation is what you want to look for.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I should have been more specific. That's 180 EPA and 120 DHA per 1000 mg capsule. I checked your first link and their capsules have a lot more. When I go to my local health food store to look at borage oil, I'll see what they have in salmon oil caps also. Thanks Lisa.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No problem, good luck!


----------

